# New to the forum



## JamesHenderson (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, what's up? My name is James and I'm new to the forum. I just wanted to say hey.. I hope I posted this in the right section.. if not, mods please feel free to move it.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* James. Have fun here.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome James.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Howzit James

Hope you enjoy your stay with us...:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Greetings*

Hallo James. Welcome to AT, hope you enjoy it here. There is quite alot of info on this forum and the people here are quite friendly and eager to help. What kind of archery are you into?


----------



## rick riley (Apr 25, 2006)

james have a very happy new year


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome James, enjoy you time here.


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome James


----------



## PSEprimos70# (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

